# October 2016 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear

Congratulations to @Donde for _Lady Barbet_


----------



## Causapscal

Superb and congratulations


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats, that is one nice image.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Congrats


----------



## FITBMX

That one is outstanding, and well worth the win!


----------



## Donde

Wow! Thank you, thank you. I'm honored.


----------



## zombiesniper

Congrats!


----------



## Donde

Thanks very much zombiesniper!


----------



## Luke345678

Beautiful image.

Congrats!


----------



## otherprof

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @Donde for _Lady Barbet_


Congratulations! Great image.


----------



## Donde

Thank you Luke and Otherproof


----------



## bulldurham

Definitely a great detailed image. Whoohoo!


----------



## Frank F.

very beautiful color scape and setting


----------



## PropilotBW

Nice shot!!  Congrats!


----------



## goooner

Great shot, well deserved!


----------



## JacaRanda

Super! 

Sent from my SM-N930V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

